# help installing linspire.



## toyotaman1281 (Jun 11, 2006)

I just installed linspire on my usb hard drive seagate 100 gig and it installed fiune but will not boot up. I need to install it on the laptop hard drive. I allready have a dual boot on it (2 windows os's). If I add another partition to it to install linspire will it wipe out windows? Also how can I back up windows either on cd rom or hard drive to install it incase something happens so I do not have to mess arouind with reinstalling things after.

Thanks


----------



## Linux Ownz (Feb 1, 2007)

toyotaman1281 said:


> I just installed linspire on my usb hard drive seagate 100 gig and it installed fiune but will not boot up. I need to install it on the laptop hard drive. I allready have a dual boot on it (2 windows os's). If I add another partition to it to install linspire will it wipe out windows? Also how can I back up windows either on cd rom or hard drive to install it incase something happens so I do not have to mess arouind with reinstalling things after.
> 
> Thanks


ok first of all if you got it onto a external hard disc drive :4-thatsba and it wont work coz it had to be in a internal HDD because the operating system such as linspire had to make a configiratioin on the boot loader. once the linspire has installed it should ask you if you want to install the grub boot loader so it dose dual boot and in the dual boot u will see winxp and linspire!:grin: if its external it wont make the boot loader! also if you want you can try unbuntu its really good!!!!! also you have to pay to get linspire software thats why i hate linspire!:grin: ray:


----------



## Linux Ownz (Feb 1, 2007)

toyotaman1281 said:


> I just installed linspire on my usb hard drive seagate 100 gig and it installed fiune but will not boot up. I need to install it on the laptop hard drive. I allready have a dual boot on it (2 windows os's). If I add another partition to it to install linspire will it wipe out windows? Also how can I back up windows either on cd rom or hard drive to install it incase something happens so I do not have to mess arouind with reinstalling things after.
> 
> Thanks


If you do install linspire on a laptop that has dualal boot(2 winxo os) then if you put linux then one of your windows os will be destroyed, but you can do a ghosty backup of the two operating systems using norton gjost or acronis true image 9-10 and that should back up one operating system and the other when installing the other operating system the 2nd windows os will be destroyed.:grin:


----------

